# Quick framing timber



## GrahamIreland (2 Jan 2019)

I was wondering if there are any experts out there can recommend the quickest way to frame up basic framed timber, such as carcasses and boxes

I have always used counter sink holes and screws, where I drill long screws into each end, 

But wondering if there is a more efficient way of making up carcasses, for vanity units or basic shapes for cabinets...

thanks


----------



## LarryS. (2 Jan 2019)

Graham

**edited to change name to kreg, sometimes predictive text drives me nuts !••

Do a search on YouTube for “Kreg pocket hole jig” , works a treat


Paul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

